
CAISO proposes load-shifting product for energy storage - Caveman_Coder
http://www.utilitydive.com/news/caiso-proposes-load-shifting-product-for-energy-storage/505665/
======
Caveman_Coder
TLDR:

CAISO will pay energy storage companies so they can reduce curtailing solar
power plants during peak generation hours.

